
Vietnam will legally recognize Bitcoin as valid currency by 2019 - altotrees
https://futurism.com/vietnam-will-legally-recognize-bitcoin-as-valid-currency-by-2019/
======
jennyfriek
How can we find bitcoins any idea?

